# hotel recommendations for upcoming shows



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm trying to sort out the show schedule for the first 3 months of 2010...between juggling handlers, deciding when to show in obedience and when to show in breed, it's become quite a project.
> I think I've finalized the list of shows and handlers for each show.
> Now I need recommendations for good places to stay for each of the following shows:
> Oshkosh, WI (winnebago county fairgrounds)
> ...


We always try to stay at Hampton Inns. For the Cobo shows, we usually stay either at the Ponchartrain, OR, in the Royal Oak/Clawson area and NOT Detroit proper. It's about a 20 minute max drive to Cobo from there on I-75


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you wouldn't happen to be going to those shows would you???



Pointgold said:


> We always try to stay at Hampton Inns. For the Cobo shows, we usually stay either at the Ponchartrain, OR, in the Royal Oak/Clawson area and NOT Detroit proper. It's about a 20 minute max drive to Cobo from there on I-75


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

*Hotels for Cobo*

Hi,

I've stayed several times at the Comfort Inn, Belleville. Clean and dog friendly.
http://www.comfortinn.com/hotel-belleville-michigan-MI150?promo=gglocal
Easy on and off to I-94 and about 30 mintutes to Cobo.

Congrats on your major win this weekend and best of luck in 2010!

Robert


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

Best Westerns have been my choice lately. They're relatively inexpensive, don't make you pay extra for pets and are clean. That said, I haven't been to any of those cities so I couldn't give you any specifics...hope that helps even a little! Good luck at the shows!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys, I appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

If you come to Detroit you can stay at MY house!!!! I am about 20 minutes from Cobo. It's cheaper. Not a hard drive in either. 

When we went to Lab National, we stayed at a Baymont, it was a nice hotel, and pet friendly. They did say they would charge a dog fee, but they did not. Don't know if there are any of those in the areas where you are looking. 

Seriously consider staying at my house if you come to Detroit.


----------

